# ABSTIMMUNG - das beste User-GT 2007 ---- 28 (1 v. 6)



## Kint (1. März 2008)

die Abstimmung erfolgt vom 01.03.08 bis 14.03.08 nach folgendem Schema.


jeder forumuser ist zur Abstimmung berechtigt und hat pro kategorie drei stimmen, die in klassischer gold silber bronze oder 1.2.3. manier abgegeben werden. 
*Platz 1 erhält bei der Auswertung 3 Punkte, platz 2, 2 Punkte und Platz 3, 1 Punkt. Das Bike mit den meisten Punkten gewinnt die kategorie.*

untenstehend sind die Usernamen *rot * markiert. durch numerierung und nennung der namen wird in der jeweiligen Kategorie abgestimmt. 
die abstimmung könnte also so aussehen.. :

1. Gt-team
2. Torsten
3. Rikman

(wäre aber falsch weil alle drei nicht teilgenommen haben... - würde aber bedeuten Gt-team bekommt 3 Punkte, Torsten, 2 Punkte und Rikman 1 Punkt. ) - Auch wer für "Kint" stimmt hat was falsch gemacht  

Die fotos sind Thumbnails - dh durch anklicken kommt Ihr ins Fotoalbum der User und könnte euch mehr oder größere Bilder ansehen. 

*kommentare dürfen gerne UNTER der Stimmabgabe angefügt werden. *FEUER FREI !


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*GT-Sassy*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von GT-Sassy

Registriert seit: Aug 2005
Bike: GT Outpost (Bj.1989), GT Tachyon, GT Avalanche, Dino Cruiser, GT Tequesta, GT LTS, GT Outpost 28", GT Tempest SS, GT Tempest, 2x GT Karakoram (im Aufbau) "Zweiter bei der Wahl des schönsten GT 2007-Rubrik BMX-"
















GT Outpost auf 28" umgebaut



* GTdanni*
3. Platz GT (Fully) 2006

Benutzerbild von GTdanni

Registriert seit: Sep 2003
Ort: Bad Dürrenberg
Bike: GT STS 1 / GT Tachyon SSP / GT Zaskar / GT Rage / GT Jetstream / Emmelle Laser / Diamant Crosser / Diamant SSP / Diamant Bahnrad / Mifa Klapprad / Spezialized FSR Enduro und noch einige Andere.
















Mein Rennrad, wie immer ungeputzt, trägt es stolz die Spuren der vielen tausenden Kilometer die wir zusammen zurücklegen.  

Zur Ausstattung muss ich ja nicht viel sagen, man kann ja alles sehen. 
Wiegt auf jeden Fall fast 10Kg und macht alles mit, selbst Geländefahrten manchmal.  




*
 versus*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von versus

Registriert seit: Apr 2002
Ort: zh
Bike: GT Zaskar LE ´96 | GT Zaskar ´98 | GT XCR 1000 ´99 | GT ZR 2000 ´99 | GT XCR i2k ´00 | Klein Quantum Pro ´01 | Kona Coiler Dee-Lux ´04 | BIRIA TITANAL ´92
















teileliste:

GT zr 2000 rahmen in 56cm
mavic cosmic expert 
conti grand prix 4000 (schwarz/silber)
syncros vorbau und sattelstütze
flite genuine gel
3t forma 4 lenker 
campagnole veloce ergopower
campagnolo avanti schaltwerk
dura ace umwerfer + kassette
race face turbine ib kurbeln
titan innenlager
ritchey v3 road 
miche bremsen
elite ciussi flaschenhalter
gewicht glatt 9kg




*oliversen*
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von oliversen

Registriert seit: May 2006
Ort: Hsinchu, Taiwan
Bike: GT Zaskar LE '94, GT Psyclone '95, GT Lightning '97, GT Avalanche '98, GT ZR Lotto Pro '00, GT Peace '06, Giant Regin 0 '07, Giant NRS1 '01,
















Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Lotto ZR Team 1999
Gabel: Noname Corbon
Steuersatz: Crane Creek C3
Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra/105
Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra
Vorbau: Easton EA70
Lenker: Cinelli
Bremse: Shimano Ultegra
Sattelstütze: Easton EC70
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Trans Am
Laufraeder: Shimano 
Reifen: Hutchinson 

Dann mein ZR Team. Importiert aus den USA. Ich musste mein altes Giant TCR1 dafuer schlachten. Ein paar Teile sind neu, aber im wesentlichen ein sehr guenstiges Bike mit hohem Spassfaktor. Aber seht selbst





* Manni1599*
GT Team Nord

Benutzerbild von Manni1599

IBC DIMB Racing Team
Registriert seit: Oct 2005
Ort: Escheburg
Bike: GT's.
















Teileliste:

Rahmen          : GT ZR 2000, Alu 7005, RH 54cm, Bj.1999
Gabel             : PRO Carbon
Steuersatz      : FSA, 1 Zoll Ahead
Vorbau           : Easton
Lenker            : Easton
Sattelstütze    : Trigon Carbon
Sattel            : Fizik Arione
Laufräder        : Mavic Aksium Race
Schläuche       : Conti Suso
Reifen             : Schwalbe Stelvio Front/Rear
Kurbel             : Suntour Superbe Pro 52/39
Schaltwerk,
Kassette, Kette,
Werfer, Bremsen,
           STI      : Shimano Ultegra
Pedale             : Look KEO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*Bastieeeh*
Gesehen, Gelacht, F8!

Registriert seit: Jun 2003
Ort: Jena
Bike: GT ZR 1.0 und ein Stadt- und Reiserad
















Rahmen : GT ZR 1.0, RH 60cm
Gabel : Easton EC90 SL
Steuersatz : FSA
Vorbau : Ritchey WCS Carbon 4AXIS
Lenker : ITM
Sattelstütze : Ritchey WCS Post
Sattel : Flite
Felgen : Mavic CXP 33
Naben : Campagnolo Record Naben
Schläuche : Continental Race 28
Reifen : Michelin Pro² Race
Kurbel : Campagnolo Centaur
Schaltwerk,
Kassette, Kette,
Umwerfer, Bremsen,
STI : Campagnolo Centaur
Pedale : Shimano XT




*chrrup150*
Mitglied

Registriert seit: May 2007
Bike: IBS Titan MTB/ Cube Stahl MTB/ Nishiki Rennrad-Fixi/ GT Edge Stahlrennrad/
















GT-Edge Stahlrennrad

Rahmen: Gt Edge´99
Gabel: Carbon
Innenlager: 105
Schaltwerk; Umwerfer, Kette: Ultegra
Kurbel; STI; Kassette: Dura Ace
Bremsen: Mavic
Bremszüge: Nokon
Steuersatz: Chris King
Sattel: Flite
Stütze, Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syntace Racelite
Naben, Spanner: Tune
Speichen: Dt Revolution
Felgen: DT RR 1.1
Nippel: DT Alu
Reifen: Mchelin Pro Race2
Schläuche: Michelin Latex




*gt-heini*
GTeam Süd

Benutzerbild von gt-heini

Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Zaskar - GT Psyclone - GT LTS 3000DS - GT Xizang - GT Zaskar LE - GT Terramoto -GT STS DH - GT ZR1.0 - GT Force (frame) - GT Zaskar 20th-anniversary (frame)
















Rahmen:  GT ZR 1.0
Gabel: GT Carbon 1
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra 9-fach
Bremsen: Shimano Ultegra 
Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra
Umwerfer: Shimano Ultegra
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra
Laufräder: Fulcrum Racing 5 evolution (wunschbild #4)
Reifen: Michelin Pro²Race
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Tacho: Shimano Flight Deck
Gewicht (ohne Pedale): ca. 8,5 kg





*B-Ston3D*
Judge

Benutzerbild von B-Ston3D

Registriert seit: Oct 2006
Ort: Lübeck
Bike: alu und stahl
















GT virage: Rahmen ?1998? nos von ebay mit neuen (und ein paar guten alten) parts ausgestattet.  nach langem suchen hab ich jetzt eine 28 zoll alu gabel mit federgabelgeometrie gefunden. umwerfer brauche ich hier im flachland nicht.
entschuldigt die bilder. ich musste mir eine kamera leihen und die ist murks 

Rahmen: GT Virage
Gabel: Evotech
Laufräder: DT Tk 7.1 Felgen auf Onyx Naben.
Bremsen: Speed Dial SL
Kassette, Kette, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel: XT 2008
Kurbel: LX 2007
Pedale: LX Bärentatzen 
Stütze: Thomson elite
Sattel: Flite
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Vorbau: Guizzo
Lenker: Kalloy (240gramm)
Griffe: Token mit Aluschellen


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

*mountymaus*
WP: GTeam no way Girls

Benutzerbild von mountymaus

Registriert seit: Nov 2006
Ort: Beverungen
Bike: GT Xizang Team, GT Zaskar Race, GT ZR 1.0, GT LTS 1, GT Karakoram, GT ZR3000 Storck Bandit (zerlegt), Storck Adrenalin,
















Rahmen: GT ZR 1.0 
Gabel: GT Carbon 1
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Schaltung: Shimano Ultegra 10-fach
Bremsen: Shimano Ultegra
Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra
Umwerfer: Shimano Ultegra
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra
Laufräder: Mavic Ksyrium Elite
Reifen: Conti Grand Prix
Sattel: Selle Italia LDY Sport
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Tacho: Ciclo Sport Hac 4 Plus
Gewicht (ohne Pedale): ca. 8,5 kg





*singlestoph*
Ministerium fürsÄusserste

Benutzerbild von singlestoph

Registriert seit: Nov 2002
Ort: zurigo
Bike: single und multispeed
















GT EDGE

aus dem letzten Jahrgang der in die schweiz geliefert wurde, nehm ich an.
der rahmen hat noch ein paar jahre beim importeur rumgelegen
hab mir damals 2 geschnappt und eins weiter verkauft

dieses hier hab ich mit 9fach 105, King Steuersatz und ritcheyteilen aufgebaut


----------



## Kint (1. März 2008)

meine stimme :

1. singlestoph
2. Bstoned
3. Chrupp

das weisse ist einfach nur schön, bstoneds das einzige trekking bike im forum, udn chrupp - naja man schaue auf den winterppokal, dann weiss man was er damit macht...


----------



## Jes-Si Jam-Es (1. März 2008)

1. versus weil: beste optische Gesamtpaket
2. oliversen weil: gut abgestimmte Teile, dynamischer Gesamteindruck, Rahmenfarbe jetzt nicht mein Fall
3. singlestoph weil: Rahmen mit riesen Potential, Aufbau unter dessen Niveau, aber immer noch ok.

Diese ganzen MTB Stützen mit Beschriftung, die kaum aus dem Sattelrohrstummel rausschauen, sehen einfach nur grausig aus. Genau wie Ergolenker, Kette auf klein klein und gelbe Reifen.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2008)

meine wertung:


1. chrrup         ne echte perle
2. singlestoph   hätt ich auch ohne den trendstatus von weis gemocht
3. versus         sehr stimmiges rotes elox


----------



## versus (1. März 2008)

1. oliversen - einer meiner traumrahmen, stimmig aufgebaut
2. bastieeeh - auch ein lang gehegter traumrahmen von mir - bekommt den vorzug vor jörgs und insas, weil campa
3. chrrup - schöner rahmen mit klassischem, aber funktionalem aufbau


----------



## hoeckle (1. März 2008)

1. versus
2. singlestoph
3. chrupp


----------



## B-Ston3D (1. März 2008)

1. versus
2. GT-Sassy
3. singlestoph


----------



## Deleted61137 (1. März 2008)

1. Oliversen

2. Versus

3. Singlestoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2008)

1. gt-heini

2. mountymaus

3. Bastieeeh


----------



## armin-m (1. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. versus
3. chrrup150


----------



## Bursar (1. März 2008)

1. versus 
2. singlestoph
3. gt-heini


----------



## tofu1000 (1. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. gt-heini
3. chrrup150


----------



## pilato (1. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. versus
3. Bastieeeh


----------



## Janikulus (1. März 2008)

1. Bastieeeh
2. singlestoph
3. versus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (1. März 2008)

1. Bastieeeh
2. mountymaus
3. versus


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. chrrup150
3. versus


----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2008)

1. singlestoph - Der Rahmen bleibt für mich wohl der schönste GT-Renner ever. Der optisch dezente Aufbau mit der schwarzen 105 passt gut.

2. Bastieeeh - Ami-Renner mit kompletter Campa, mal was anderes und einfach schön geworden

3. Versus - weil er einen wilden Teilemix zu einem relativ homogenen Ganzen zusammengekloppt hat


----------



## toncoc (1. März 2008)

1.chrrup150
2.versus
3.singlestoph


----------



## elsepe (1. März 2008)

1.chrrup150
2.singlestoph
3.versus


----------



## KaZuO (1. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. versus
3. B-Ston3D


----------



## butsche2002 (1. März 2008)

1.singlestoph ..........so schön weiß 

2.chrrup150  ...........oldschool und unkaputtbar
3GTdanni      ..........putzen muß du junge putzen


----------



## korat (1. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. oliversen
3. versus


----------



## Überholverbot (2. März 2008)

1. Oliversen
2. Versus
3. gt-heini


----------



## SixTimesNine (2. März 2008)

1.singlestoph (weiß ist nicht umsonst kultig)
2.chrrup150 (das kann man auch tagsüber zeigen!!!)
3.B-Ston3D (Harmonie wie ich sie liebe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (2. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. versus
3. chrrup150


----------



## tamaiti (2. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. oliversen
3. B-Ston3D


----------



## Manni1599 (2. März 2008)

1. singlestoph 
2. chrrup 
3. gt-heini


----------



## gnss (2. März 2008)

1. Manni1599
2. versus
3. singlestoph


----------



## Boramaniac (2. März 2008)

1. VERSUS  
2. Manni599
3. singlestoph


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. Mountymaus
3. Versus


----------



## GT-Hinterland (2. März 2008)

1. Manni1599
2. Mountymaus
3. gt-heini


----------



## Master | Torben (2. März 2008)

1. versus
2. singlestoph
3. oliversen


----------



## Ketterechts (2. März 2008)

1. Versus - da könnt ich fast schwach werden und mir auch ein Rennrad zulegen
2. Singlestoph - schön puristisch
3. Oliversen - das hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (2. März 2008)

1. versus
2. gt-heini
3. GTdanni

hier liegt alles SEHR dicht beieinander


----------



## Deleted 5247 (3. März 2008)

1. versus
2. singlestoph
3. B-Ston3D


----------



## Stemmel (3. März 2008)

1. Oliversen (klasse geworden!) 

2. Singelstophs 

3. Manni1599


----------



## oliversen (3. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. chrupp
3. versus


----------



## carlosI (3. März 2008)

1. versus
2. chrrup150
3. singlestoph


----------



## gremlino (4. März 2008)

Versus    
Bastieeeh   
Manni1599


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (5. März 2008)

1. singlestoph
2. Bastieeeh
3. versus


----------



## cleiende (5. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. singlestoph
3. versus


----------



## DefektesKind (5. März 2008)

1.chrupp
2.singlestoph
3.versus


----------



## ReeN! (9. März 2008)

1: versus
2.: singlestoph
3: chrrup150


----------



## mountymaus (10. März 2008)

1. Versus
2. GT-Heini
3. Manni1599


----------



## Revon (12. März 2008)

1. oliversen
2. versus
3. manni1599


----------



## GTdanni (14. März 2008)

1. Singlestoph
2. Versus 
3. Oliversen 


Cu Danni


----------



## oldman (14. März 2008)

1. chrup 
2. singlestoph
3. versus

alle 3 auf ihre art wunderschön


----------



## Kint (15. März 2008)

---------------------closed-----------------------------


----------

